# Cochon 555 / Heritage Live Fire Napa 2018



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 2, 2018)

Was up in Napa last weekend for the Cochon555 Heritage Live Fire event … an incredible yummy event for an awesome charity/organization (IMO). This event is the Cochon555 social / charity / public side not the competition but has a similar format of chef teams, products (piggies) and wineries. Focus is on whole animal cooking over live fire (think asado, al palo, spit, pits, etc.) but they expand the protein list to include all things that fly, swim, walk &/or run. Great folks and very well run everything was on point, everyone was cool and the venue (Charles Krug Winery in front of the Greystone Culinary Institute) was perfect. FWIW – lots of other distractions including butcher demo’s, caviar, charcuterie, tartar, milk, etc. Looking forward to hopefully getting to one of the competitions (preferably with a pro or 2 from KKF) in the future (’19) and I will certainly try and be back to this event as it was super chill/relaxed/decadent … took me 2+ days to even eat again but if only they could have taken a page from the Roman hand book things might have been easier … = ;^)







Outside Venue before opening to folks






Asado's/pits/etc.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 2, 2018)

Looks like a great time -- glad you were able to go.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 2, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Looks like a great time -- glad you were able to go.



You were the one who inspired me to get off my a$$ and get to an event ...

Now I just need to figure out a way to get behind the service tables where I would prefer to be ... just have to find a pro that is competing who needs; "free labor", someone who "is will to pay their own way", has "some skills", makes a "decent cocktail", is "reasonably competent at sharpening", will "bring their own knives" and, more likely the real use of said labor, doesn't "need sleep & cleans up well after others" ... just sayin ...


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 4, 2018)

Watch for listings of chefs and reach out to any who may be in your area. Strike up conversations with KKF chefs in your area, etc.


----------

